# Suns sign Shannon Brown



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Per @wojYahooNBA

1 year 3.5 million dollar deal.

Hey we need wings still i guess. lol

At least we will get some cool dunks out of him.


ALSO:

Sebastian Telfair will join team this week. Anyone else feel as if we have downgraded twice now in the back up pg role? Dragic >>> Brooks >>> Telfair... smh


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, meh signing(s). Front office has no idea what they're doing. Dragic trade started it all.


They plan to do nothing to conserve cap space for 2012, in which everyone who is someone will be somewhere already through via trade. Why would they come here anyway?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Exactly. We have no attractive pieces... It is going to be a long, long stretch for suns fans. We really need to suck and hit a homerun in the 2012 draft to have a chance at turning this around.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It'd also be such a **** you to Sarver who refuses to rebuild. I wouldn't mind yrs of it aslong as he sells. It would be sooner than later, he can't take too much loss. Businesses haven't been doing too well either, last couple yrs apparently.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't mind brown as a bench player..... If we were a decent team. he does nothing for us this year. But whatever. Doesn't help or hurt so who cares.

Definitely wish our front office would accept the inevitable and trade Nash/Hill and tank this shortened, rushed season and hope to do well in the draft.


----------

